# Freshwater Angels



## bearfocuszx3 (Nov 1, 2013)

Hello Everyone!!!!

I currently have about 7 Angels and a few Gourami's in a 36 gallon tank together. I have been reading some forums and they say about 2 for 20 gallons. Apparently they said that the issue is they become aggressive, but I've had them for about 7 months and there has never been any issues. I am getting a 55 gallon tank and I was thinking about putting about 10 angels and some other fish in there too...just not really sure!!!! *c/p*


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Wow, that tank is WAY over stocked. You can never compare what you should do, to what you have been able to get away with. It really is only one Angel to a 20g tank. Is your tank planted? If so, then the overcrowding can be worse as far as Angels are concerned. I agree with getting the 55, but you already have enough Angels for both of them. 

If you came here to hear a different story than what you have already gotten, doubtful you will receive it here. Personally, I feel sorry for your Angels. No way can it be stress free for them.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

10Angels in a 55!Prepare for doom!
Having seven in a 36 with anything I hope(but don't suspect) you change water regulary.They should really be to big for where they are now if they are healthy and happy.If kept properly they grow really,really fast(I mean really fast).


----------



## bearfocuszx3 (Nov 1, 2013)

When I first got them I wasn't too sure what I should do and the people at the pet store said it would be fine in the tank! I wasn't trying to harm them and they seem to be happy! Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I had 14 angels in a 220 gal tank, they got along fine for awhile then all hell broke loose. Once they start pairing up I couldn't keep more than 6 in there without a bloodbath.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Ya when their small they will be fine in your tank. But when they get even half size they are going to try and start pairing off for breeding and to establish dominance. And when you get that starting your asking foe trouble with that many fish. In the 55 they will be fine. But ya as bandit said water changes are crucial!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Get your 55 and move them in there.DON'T add more!See how it works out and be ready to move some(or a pair) back to the 36.I have 8 in my 180g and the ones I got just 2-3 months ago have tripled in size and I can hardly tell the difference from the two older females.Change more water if you want to see them grow and be happy!


----------



## bearfocuszx3 (Nov 1, 2013)

Yeah I'm changing my water weekly and as soon as the 55 gallon gets up and running I will take your advice! I appreciate it very much!!!


----------



## bearfocuszx3 (Nov 1, 2013)

So would you guys add any other fish to the tank or just those few angels? Really wish people at the pet store would give me accurate advice!!!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

People at the fish store are out to make a sale, of course they will tell ya what ya wanna hear. I would add only the angels. No other fish will fit in there especially if they start to pair off, your gonna have aggression issues. Remember they may not look it but they are essentially cichlids.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

^1 I was going to mention that but you beat me to it. These fish don't look like other cichlids or even come from the same lakes. But they do act in the same fashion, because...they are CICHLIDS! They are beautiful fish, but unlike, other cichlids not only is it not recommended to over crowd, you absolutely cannot! However, in my experience I have had plenty of success with smaller dither type fish. I have serpae tetras and swordtails in my angel tank. Also have plants swords are best. Long stems short thin leaves, or tall grass type plants. It helps the angels stay calm, less stress. I wouldn't suggest a bunch of any kind of fish. But I wont go as far as nothing else in the tank. And I do 50% water changes a week.


----------



## Tolak (Mar 10, 2013)

You'd better have a backup plan with that stocking. I'll put 10-15 angels in a 55, for getting a pair. My backup is the 29 other tanks in my fishroom, which is set up for breeding angels. You can do 2 pairs in a 55, it may take some switching of pairs, as well as creative tank decoration, but it isn't impossible. Once again, have a solid backup plan, and as always with cichlids keep a divider handy. Not something for a beginner, get some experience by putting the angels you have in the 55, and go from there.


----------

